# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met H. Hartziekenhuis (Lier)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
H. Hartziekenhuis
Kolveniersvest 20
Lier

Bezoek de website van H. Hartziekenhuis



*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met H. Hartziekenhuis.*

----------

